# 2fer on one trip....:)



## RockyTop931 (Jan 9, 2017)

Layed this one down and also the one on the back of the truck. They were in a group of four and I picked the 2 biggest. One was 300 ish and the other was around 270. However, from now on i am not shooting the biggest ones. Lol all of you who got thr big ens know what i mean. I collared this one and didnt touch meat. To much to clean and haul off. Gotta love the trusty ol' 30-30. I'm at Ft. Stewart and if anyone wants to go out let me know. Heck I'll travel. I like a good spot light hunt also.


----------



## Sgt.USMC (Jan 12, 2017)

That's a big pig!Congrats...


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2017)

Those are bigole pigs Congrats!


----------



## RockyTop931 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks. Has anyone been doing any hunting? I need to get out....


----------

